# Lurcher - will she calm down?!



## Sj66 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi
We have a 16mth old lurcher bitch (whippet x welsh collie). She only had her 1st season at 15mths so is still very puppyish (although her size makes us forget that!). I'm going to get her spayed, but just wondered if there's a general age that they will calm down a bit more? She's very bouncy & quite skittish at times, and despite puppy classes I've failed to master the training to stop her jumping up at everyone for the first half hour she sees anyone (me included). Family have other dogs (labradoodle & a sprocker bitches) that seemed to have calmed down by the age of 18 mths, am I being too optimistic about this with a lurcher? Her mum was a very calm laid-back whippet, dad was a working farm dog (accidental pairing I believe!). We previously had a rescued greyhound (stray, not ex racer) who was a typical lounge (sofa) lizard even at 2yrs old. 
She does learn very quickly (very food driven) which is why we specifically wanted the collie background, and is showing signs of calming down, but I don't want to be unrealistic about the time it will take, & accept that she is normal for her age (my mum unfairly compares her with her 6yr old sprocker yet forgets she took 4-5yrs to calm down!) Or if she should be calming down by now then I need to re-learn my training methods!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

What exactly do you mean by calming down?

Mine have all been at their worst behaviour wise from around 12-18 months to be honest. But they've not magically changed at 18 months,it's been more of a gradual maturing.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

My whippet was a nightmare for jumping up at people as a pup (all 4 feet off the ground, in your face style!) and it was very hard stopping her as she was so fast. I stopped it by keeping her on her lead and not allowing her to get close to people until she was ready to approach in a calmer manner, and if she tried to sneak a leap in, I was able to stop it by being in control of the other end of the lead. I did this inside and out , it seemed to take forever to get the message, I can't but I guess it was a couple of months really? The only person she jumps up on now is my mum, because she ADORES her and I don't think I will ever stop that. 

16 months is still very young, mine was generally always calm at home, but a total lunatic out and about until about 2 and a half. Now 3 and a half she is very calm and well mannered (unless there is something to chase!!!).


----------



## Sj66 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks both, that sounds just like Hattie (I really want to re-name her Bambi for the way she bounces through grass when she's out!). She's not naughty (apart from a bit of selective deafness when she goes in rooms she's not allowed in) & is just very excitable when she sees anyone. But as you say she is still young so as long as I know the timespan for her to mature then I can carry on with the training (as I type now she's laid in her bed peacefully which she wouldn't have done 3-4 months ago). I guess I just needed a bit of reassurance that she's a normal lurcher and WILL mature, but when her breed does, not necessarily when family think she should because their dogs (diff breeds) did by a certain age which means my dog is just plain naughty/badly trained by me!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Mines 4.5.... no sign yet of calm!!!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Sj66 said:


> Thanks both, that sounds just like Hattie (I really want to re-name her Bambi for the way she bounces through grass when she's out!). She's not naughty (apart from a bit of selective deafness when she goes in rooms she's not allowed in) & is just very excitable when she sees anyone. But as you say she is still young so as long as I know the timespan for her to mature then I can carry on with the training (as I type now she's laid in her bed peacefully which she wouldn't have done 3-4 months ago). I guess I just needed a bit of reassurance that she's a normal lurcher and WILL mature, but when her breed does, not necessarily when family think she should because their dogs (diff breeds) did by a certain age which means my dog is just plain naughty/badly trained by me!!


Mine's 3-4 and still completely goofy when I come home, or when she knows she's going for a walk.

Lurcher is a cross breed though, not a breed, so it depend what breeds have gone into her, and perhaps, which side dominates as to when she calms down. Milly in general.is very calm in the house, but that could be the sighthound in her. The terrier side of her is very stubborn and will get her way in the end.


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

One of my dogs is 3-4, and is just starting to calm down. Everyone comments about how lovely he is now, when before he's been a bit of a head case. Our other dog is 14 months and there is no sign of any maturity what so ever. She's a complete nutter and still acts very puppyish. So god knows when she'll calm down, if ever  Good job I love her just how she is 

I know what you mean about people thinking that you've not done any training, and leaving them to 'act up'. Some dogs are just crackers, and will act like total clowns no matter how much they enjoy training and do well at it. They just like to crash around like loonies


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly is part lurcher and it's been a gradual slow down now she's 3 years old. From about 11 months to 19 months she was very challenging! But don't lose hope - I've found that all the training does sink in.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

As mentioned, depends on what your expectations of 'calm' are! also, it's not a breed thing, but a dog thing. 

Mine was at her worst between 6-18 months, the middle bit of that being the absolute worst. She literally never slept and would zoom around the house, flying off things. Now at 5, she's an angel in the house and very calm, but still very high energy outdoors.


----------

